# Big West says not yet to UCSD



## espola (Apr 12, 2017)

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/aztecs/sd-sp-ucsd-20170406-story.html

A logical partner for UCSD that would maintain the UC-CSU balance in BW is San Diego State, who is currently the mens-soccer-only 6th school for Pac 12.  If USC were to start a mens soccer program (and I never understood why they don't have one), Pac 12 would no longer need SDSU.  Then BW would have to figure out how to rebalance the north-south split.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 14, 2017)

Florida, Georgia, Florida State, Alabama and Auburn don't field mens soccer teams. Like USC, they focus on Football because it makes them money. Oh yea,  then there's title 9...


----------



## full90 (Apr 15, 2017)

I still have yet to hear a compelling reason why UCSD should go Div 1. Siding with the Big West on this one and want to shake the UCSD admins for a reasonable explanation behind this push other than a vocal group of students want it.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2017)

full90 said:


> I still have yet to hear a compelling reason why UCSD should go Div 1. Siding with the Big West on this one and want to shake the UCSD admins for a reasonable explanation behind this push other than a vocal group of students want it.


Maybe it's to get some respect for their fencing teams.


----------

